# Pylera



## Mark5:34 (May 23, 2015)

Took Pylera for h. pylori bacteria. It was harsh! Has anyone taken this medication, what were your side effect, and how long after completing the treatment did you begin to feel like yourself?

I'm still dealing with the tingling sensation, bloated stomach, nausea, spacey head feeling, brain fog, and the list goes on. For the next 7 days I have to continue taking Prilosec once a day. I'm very sensitive when it comes to medications.

Need some advice and encouragment. Thanks.


----------

